# "PM Me for More Information..."



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Boys and girls - Not to be overly critical, but there seems to be this "shroud of secrecy" that inevitably pops up when a question about a given department, type of work, exam information, etc. is presented.

Unless it is truly a matter of confidentiality, please post it in the open forum. Just because one didn't post it originally doesn't mean it wouldn't be beneficial to someone else. A couple in particular were about the "testing & recruitment" procedures for a given department and another about the "interview" process. Does that really require the "cone of silence"? Regards, KK*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

So does this mean you're going to give us all the dirt on the Freemason's?? :yes:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kttref @ Thu Nov 11 said:


> So does this mean you're going to give us all the dirt on the Freemason's?? :yes:


*Well, I cant give you ALL the dirt,
but I can tell you; the pig IS greased, the goldfish are at room temperature,
and "thank you sir, may I have another" is an obligatory response...* :spank:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

:BNANA: :BNANA: :BNANA: Sounds like a party, if I do say so myself...


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

WooHoo! Time to head North! :t: :BNANA: :GNANA: :BNANA: B: :rock:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Kosmo,

Due to the fact that this is a semi public forum and can be read by just about anyone with internet access and an e-mail address (media, IA types, and chemically imbalanced mentally disturbed whack jobs included) sometimes our members are reasonably apprehensive about posting specifics about their employers, associations, and occupations. If you have any further questions please feel free to "PM Me for More Information".


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

*On the department note.............*

Agreed Irish.
On the department note.............

Sometimes people have questions about a department they may want ask , which would not be approiate to post in a public forum...........truthful those questions/answers maybe.

You may not realize but I used to lurk on these forums and just read for a while before I made this SN. Before I got a SN was only able to judge the posters based on the questions and answers in the ask a cop forum.

Anywho the point to my ramblings is it would be VERY unprofessional to have someone ask for the "dirt" on department and have a poster with a department logo as avatar etc say "Ohhh yeah those guys over at ________ are bunch of ass clowns that dont know anything!" The for PM's are good so that a potential applicant may ask someone a question who is in the know and wants a different scoop than the chiefs kool aid story of the month.

The above statement does not reflect anything I have read of Masscops. But I have seen it on firehouse. com acouple times. :roll:

:2c: 
Stm


----------

